# My 6 relationship is over...



## duskhunter (Sep 15, 2011)

first of all hello everybody. i'm a newbie.

i was looking for some stuff to solve my situation so i saw that website.

my 6 year relationship has ended because my gf thinks i cheated on her.

3 months ago, when i was really really too drunk, i told my gf's best friend "i love my gf but i like you too" through windows live messenger. (to be honest sometimes i felt there was a tension between her and me but i never ever thought of any action before)

the next day, when i remember what i've done the night before, i was horrified and just called my gf's best friend and said, "i'm so sorry for last night. i was too drunk. i love my gf and i don't want to ruin my relationship, keep ur mouth zipped" and she said "ok".

she kept her promise until the last week. i had an argument with my gf and it was quite bad, we pushed each other. she called her bestfriend and said "we had a fight. we are not doing so well recently" and the best friend said "i have to tell you smt" (i think u can guess the rest of the story)

that day when i was back to home (we've been living together for 5 years) she was so mad, and disappointed, she said she hates me and she left the place the next day.

i asked for a second chance, but she refused it. i sent flowers to her work everyday, she accepted the flowers but didn't make any positive comebacks.

she wrote an e-mail in which she says "i hate you. i was like a ghost for last 3 years... from now on i'm gonna be a happy girl without you" etc...

i want to get her back. any suggestions?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You broke her trust....and over her bff. Stop pleading with her. Tell her you know you messed up but you didn't cheat and that you want to stay together and are willing to do anything to make it up to her but you will respect her decision if she wants out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yup. Let her go. Maybe after some time reconciliation may be possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

Stop drinking


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

duskhunter said:


> i was looking for some stuff to solve my situation so i saw that website.


Stuff to solve your situation? It's not getting "solved." There's no magic word or potion. lol, "solve" your problem?. lol.



duskhunter said:


> my 6 year relationship has ended because my gf thinks i cheated on her.


You did. That's the problem. _You don't think_ you did. You had (and probably still have) feelings or an attraction to her best friend. You got sauced up on liquid courage and let those feelings out. Then you tried to "hush" her friend to cover your a$$. Not only did you betray her, you did it with her friend and then told her friend to "shut her mouth" to "solve" your problem & cover your mistake. 

Now, you want advice on your new problem? 

Your new problem is the same as your old problem. It's you. Reset your thinking, Man up and take responsibilty for your actions. Become the man she deserves and hope you get a chance to prove it. 



duskhunter said:


> i want to get her back. any suggestions?


You want her back? Then let her go.


----------



## duskhunter (Sep 15, 2011)

it's over guys. she picked the rest of her stuff. even the things her sisters gifted me and left.

she's not coming back. now i have to deal with all this pain and the truth. maybe i should change the place but it doesnt look possible right now.


----------

